
Show HN: React, Jeopardy and Speech Recognition - domi-nathan
https://reactpardy.herokuapp.com/
======
domi-nathan
I just built this to help learn react. It's jeopardy with a list of 180,000
actual jeopardy questions and uses speech recognition for you answers.
Unfortunately, it only works on Chrome and Android for the speech recognition.

The repository is here if you'd like to check it out.

[https://github.com/dominathan/reactopardy](https://github.com/dominathan/reactopardy)

Some things could use some help, e.g.

1) NLP - better way to score the speech to text input 2) Another library for
speech to text that works on all browsers, not webkitSpeechRecognition

Let me know what you think! Criticism and comments all welcome!

Cheers

P.S. Many thanks to egghead for their instructional lessons.

